# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial and laboratory robots, Loctite Corporation, Dusseldorf, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Loctite Corporation

Loctite 404 Benchtop Robot, 400 mm x 400 mm x 150 mm, 4 axis, 110 V, CE Rated

----------


## Airicist

LOCTITE 50 ml Dual Cartridge Dispenser

Published on May 7, 2013




> The Loctite 50 ml Dual Cartridge Dispenser for highly accurate control for drops or small beads of 2-part adhesives with a 4:1 & 10:1 mix ratio from "B" style cartridges.

----------

